# Which joint is best?



## RichD1 (1 Apr 2021)

Making some hardwood window sashes and just about to cut the tenons. 

But which is best type of tenon, standard or haunched?

The full tenon dimensions are as follows:

Bottom rail 76mm high x 43mm deep and 12mm wide
Top rail 37mm high x 43mm deep and 12mm wide.

Richard


----------

